# Milennium Pro night sights



## DRMMR02

Does anyone know of any night sights(tritum self-illuminating, not fiber optic) that will fit on a Millennium Pro(PT140)? The only one I can find are the Trijicon sights, and they do not work for my MilPro, as it has a dovetail front sight, and the Trijicon only works for screw in front sights.


----------



## markdido

I have the same problem with my MilPro 111 - dovetail front and rear Heinie sights.


----------



## bruce333

My PT745 is the same way. Dovetail Heinie sights front and rear.

I've sent an email to Heinie asking if they have Tritium sights that fit.


----------



## markdido

When you hear back from them, could you let us know here? I'd be interested in tritium sights

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## bruce333

Response from Heinie:


> Dear Bruce,
> 
> We do not offer a sight set for the weapon you have mentioned.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Johnson
> 
> -----------------


Sent an email to Trijicon asking if they have Tritium sights to fit...


----------



## DjSaneR

I'm researching the Taurus PT145 Millennium PRO for conceal purposes. I also want glow in the dark sights. I found a kit where you can paint them on yourself, however, I haven't found any threads about anyone using this product.

If anyone has experience with this, please chime in. Seems like a cheaper alternative.

Bright Sights Website


----------



## bruce333

Tool Tech will install the tritium vials in the existing sights.



> Taurus Slide with Henie sights
> 
> Night sights for the Taurus Millenium, Taurus 24/7, and the Taurus 1911 with dovetail sights do not have a direct replacement like the screw down style. $164.75 covers the cost of installing inserts directly into your existing sights.


http://www.tooltechgunsight.com/ind...sk=view&id=48&Itemid=78?>taurus_night_sights<

Here's a cheaper option, except they always say out of stock.

http://store.ptnightsights.com/index.php?p=product&id=95&parent=26

Heine does make Straight 8 night sights that fit.

https://www.heinie.com/cart/product_info.php?products_id=107&osCsid=bf16072a960af29c952c6cfa458d7411


----------

